# No sense of time, no thoughts



## Coco (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to the site.

Have been struggling for the last 4 and a half years with having no sense of time... I wake up and can't feel that it's a new day. I also have a completely blank mind... No internal monologue at all. The silence is awful!

Have this week found out about depersonalisation and was wondering if anyone else has the same? Would really appreciate any feedback as am really scared

Lotsa love, x


----------



## Coco (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah okay, thank you x


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Coco,

Welcome!



> with having no sense of time... I wake up and can't feel that it's a new day.


I also have the same thing... I also have no feelings of time... it is awful...

I already live 9 years with DP/DR, it is so scary...


----------



## Coco (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear this because I know how difficult it is. Also how it's impossible to describe to someone who doesn't have this. Completely agree it's so scary.

Did this happen instantly or did it take a while for you to loose your sense of time? Mine was triggered by one event, know the date and time I stopped feeling.

Thank you for replying, hope you're okay x


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Coco,

Thank you for your respons also.



> hope you're okay


Thank you, but sometimes I am so depressed that the DP is not going away...

And how are you? How is your live with DP? It is so difficult, isn't it? It is so difficult to accept it....



> Have been struggling for the last 4 and a half years with having no sense of time...


I am sorry for you too. Do you only have no sense of time, or do you also have DP for 4,5 years?



> Also how it's impossible to describe to someone who doesn't have this.


Yes, certainly it is... Do you mean having DP or having no sense of time?

Certainly, it is so difficult to decribe how you feel, when you are having DP.

It is so difficult to explain it to my family....



> Did this happen instantly or did it take a while for you to loose your sense of time?


I have DP chronic and I always have no sense of time, the past 9 years... It is so wretched....

Greetings!


----------



## Coco (Jul 10, 2013)

Aww it's so horrible isn't it. Once that something snaps it just feels like you can never go back to functioning normally. Want that so much! Feel so sorry for everyone on here, know how lonely everyone feels. Even when you're surrounded by people, you're just empty. 
It has been the last 4 and a half years of DP I think... Am not too sure if I have it exactly. But my empty head makes me feel like I'm not actually here... Not having thoughts just makes me feel like I don't/can't care about anything. The sense of time lacking again being horrific as you know, being stuck in the same hellish moment with no escape/freedom.  also when I go outside it feels the same as inside.. Again no real freedom. There is just like a haze infront of everything that again makes it not feel real.

You've been dealing with this for twice as long as me... You're so strong! How do you live with it day to day? What do you find the hardest? Does it get any easier at all? Thank you again for your response. Really appreciate talking to you x


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Coco ;-) ,



> Once that something snaps it just feels like you can never go back to functioning normally.


I know exactly what you mean.... I have the same... I have a lot of doubts, if I can cure myself... I don't know how...  ?

And yes, we all want that so much... living with DP is so difficult and nobody see it...



> Even when you're surrounded by people, you're just empty.


It is so stupid feeling, isn't it? When I am on a party, it feels so strange... it must be funny, but how can I enjoy, if I feel so strange...

I am so tired of this strange feeling...



> But my empty head makes me feel like I'm not actually here...


I think that is DR? I don't know if DP and DR feels so different...?

I also have an empty feeling in my whole body. It feels like I am not here... so scary....



> Not having thoughts just makes me feel like I don't/can't care about anything.


I have the same thing...



> There is just like a haze infront of everything that again makes it not feel real.


Recognizable... I also have the feeling if I live in a dream... ppfffttt.... It is difficult to enjoy...



> You've been dealing with this for twice as long as me... You're so strong! How do you live with it day to day?


Thank you! I don't know how I live with it... Sometimes I would stop this feelings, but how... I don't know how I do it, but... I have to....



> What do you find the hardest?


You don't know how long this takes... When you have broken a leg, for instance, it will be better about 6 weeks....

But this.... How long must I live with this.... How can I stop this feeling....?



> Does it get any easier at all?


HHhhhmmm.... I think no... Sometimes it will be more difficult....

Sometimes I doubt if I know how it was before I get DP... How feels normal...? I am so scary about this.... Do I know how feels normal...  ?

So, I am going to a psychologist and he has a book: Overcoming depersonalization and feelings of unreality. He will treat me, with this book...

Do you know, is it a good book? Do you have experience with a book about DP or DR?

Greetings!


----------



## Coco (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello again  thank you for your message. I've not heard of the book before but am curious to read it. Want rid of this in any way possible!

Maybe I have slight DR too. I've heard that a lot of people with DP have visual snow? Do
You have this?

Do you find belief in God helps you?

Hope you're holding up okay. Sorry for the delay, I've just been really struggling the last couple of days (well you know what I mean when I say day... That never ending feeling separated by darkness)  x


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Coco,



> Sorry for the delay


That's okay, it are just some days... ;-)



> I've not heard of the book before but am curious to read it.


I am curious if it works.

There is also another book: The 'DP manual'. I don't know if this is also a good book...

Maybe I will order this book....

But it remains difficult, isn't it? It is so difficult to cure this stupid disorder....

For me, it is always difficult to get up, because then starts this feeling again, if you know what I mean...ppfffttt..



> I've heard that a lot of people with DP have visual snow? Do You have this?


I don't think so. But my vision is blurred. Is that the same?

I am raised Catholic, but, sorry, I don't believe in God anymore....

Why is there no good medication for this disorder? Unbelievable, isn't it? Doctors can become so much, but cannot solve this problem with good medication....?????

Is there not enough research done?

Greetings!


----------

